# CO2 Regulator: Which way is open/close?



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Lefty loosey and righty tighty still apply. Turn to the left and open it up. Turn to the right to close it.


----------



## andrewwl (May 3, 2004)

*Wait!*

On my regulator, the main adjusting screw OPENS when turned right (air is allowed to pass), and CLOSES when turned left (less air).

I unscrew all the way out (many turns left) on the regulator before opening the cylinder. Once the cylinder is opened, the guages should respond, and then you can turn the regulating screw right to open it (more air).

I could just have a weird regulator, but thought it might be worth the mention. It's the standard Tap-Rite regulator for beer people.

EDIT: the CYLINDER, however, obeys the intuitive: right tightens, and closes off air, left loosens, letting air flow


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I just double checked and you are correct. They are backwards. I hardly ever adjust the pressure so I had forgotten.


----------



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

Thank you. That clears things up.

For something that goes against common convention, they should really mention that in their manual.


----------

